# NSFW - Lingerie Model IV



## Trever1t

I'm getting more and more women wanting to shoot with me half naked, what can do??? 

1



_POR3832-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

2



_POR4041-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

3



_POR4102-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Trever1t said:


> what can do???



Ask her to go full nude?


----------



## Trever1t

I did!   but I can't post those here :love:


----------



## Parker219

^ Your flickr tells me I need a password. ...


----------



## cgipson1

Bill... very nice! Keep it up.. I am REALLY going to move to San Jose... lol!


----------



## tagan

cgipson1 said:


> Bill... very nice! Keep it up.. I am REALLY going to move to San Jose... lol!



I am guessing he has no problem keeping it up


----------



## Robin_Usagani

tagan said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill... very nice! Keep it up.. I am REALLY going to move to San Jose... lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing he has no problem keeping it up
Click to expand...


If he does, a little blue pill can always help.


----------



## baturn

Keep shootin'...keep postin'


----------



## Trever1t

lol, she's so freaking pretty in person, a nice surprise. Her first real modeling gig. Parker, I am not sure why you would need a password!


----------



## texkam

> I'm getting more and more women wanting to shoot with me half naked, what can do???


Ask me to be your assistant. :thumbup:


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Trever1t said:


> I'm getting more and more women wanting to shoot with me half naked, what can do???


----------



## Trever1t

lol, funny Robinson! 

I'm really bored in my studio, which is my living room converted. My ceiling is just under 8', the room is 12'x12' and everything is white white. Wish I could afford a classy hotel room for a setting, anyone have any ideas how I can make my little studio more interesting?


----------



## DiskoJoe

Trever1t said:


> I did!   but I can't post those here :love:



You can on flickr. Make it friends only.


----------



## spacefuzz

Trever1t said:


> lol, funny Robinson!
> 
> I'm really bored in my studio, which is my living room converted. My ceiling is just under 8', the room is 12'x12' and everything is white white. Wish I could afford a classy hotel room for a setting, anyone have any ideas how I can make my little studio more interesting?



You could add the cost of the hotel on to the fee?

Beautiful women wanting to take their clothes off for you....such a terrible problem to have


----------



## Trever1t

If these were paying I would...only testing


----------



## bunny99123

You can use a large puffy ottoman, Queene Anne chair, blow up mattress with different types of sheets and materials. Basically anything that can be moved around. Ask around for them. Also large type mirrors work.

I like #1, you cut her feet off. Two, try a body form fitting lace top to Hug to the curves. Three is my favorite,  it looks like her shirt is puffy in front of her stomach. Clone that out or liquidity it.  

She is a beautiful woman and great body.  I wish I had these type of models...is there a sign only beautiful models can see shining from you forehead...lol

Seriously, you are a very good photographer




This is from one of my shoots. The form fitting shows the curves. Most woman notices more details on another woman than a man. Human nature.


----------



## Trever1t

I appreciate the kind words but am confused,  her feet are not cut off in #1?


----------



## bunny99123

It is my IPad, sometimes I don't get a full photo.  Sorry...then great photo. I get hired some times as a practice model. This lady had a long trunk/coffee table on wheels. Sturdy enough to hold several people and can be moved out of the way when not in use. Here is a photo. This pose rejected because one arm is missing. I had my legs on the wall. Be a good shot in a short sweater dress and heels.


----------



## jwbryson1

Are you guys getting the nude models married?  My wife would NEVER understand and would likely go ballistic if I wanted to shoot nude photographs..even for pay.


----------



## Guinness Man

Nice!


----------



## IByte

Where is Sparky's seal of approval?!


----------



## bunny99123

Viewed your photos on Flickr and they are great. You don't need my C&C... I need your's


----------



## pixmedic

Dat A$$!  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t

bunny99123 said:


> It is my IPad, sometimes I don't get a full photo.  Sorry...then great photo. I get hired some times as a practice model. This lady had a long trunk/coffee table on wheels. Sturdy enough to hold several people and can be moved out of the way when not in use. Here is a photo. This pose rejected because one arm is missing. I had my legs on the wall. Be a good shot in a short sweater dress and heels.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 36718



Larger please 



jwbryson1 said:


> Are you guys getting the nude models married?  My wife would NEVER understand and would likely go ballistic if I wanted to shoot nude photographs..even for pay.



My wife knows I am 100% professional .. hahahahaa. No really I have to kiss her @ass but that's ok 




bunny99123 said:


> Viewed your photos on Flickr and they are great. You don't need my C&C... I need your's



Thanks, Flickr is my send everything, good and bad. Facebook is a little more discerning.


----------



## Trever1t

Since you are all so nice, one more!

Krista, 20, dance instructor and student. 




_POR3908-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

_POR3925-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## holly125

tell me how, please


----------



## Trever1t

holly125 said:


> tell me how, please



Move to Northern California,
Practice your portraiture skills,
Have a large portfolio of acceptable work,
ASK

Side note, my wife says finally a decent model.


----------



## StoneNYC

Trever1t said:


> I did!   but I can't post those here :love:



Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?


~Stone

Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o hey tyler

StoneNYC said:


> Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?
> 
> ~Stone
> 
> Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes.


----------



## StoneNYC

o hey tyler said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?
> 
> ~Stone
> 
> Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Well there goes my ability to post any of my work on here... Lol


~Stone

Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiskoJoe

o hey tyler said:


> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?
> 
> ~Stone
> 
> Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Theres no rule about posting links to the pics though. So trev is totally holding out on us here.


----------



## silve225

DiskoJoe said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?
> 
> ~Stone
> 
> Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres no rule about posting links to the pics though. So trev is totally holding out on us here.
Click to expand...


i will be waiting for the link


----------



## Trever1t

no link Sorry!




_POR3933-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

who are you and what are you talking about? If you want to see naked women, try google!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Skin look like it was either overexposed or underexposed and you fixed it on post.


----------



## StoneNYC

DiskoJoe said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StoneNYC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is there a rule here about not posting nudes?
> 
> ~Stone
> 
> Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Theres no rule about posting links to the pics though. So trev is totally holding out on us here.
Click to expand...


I generally don't post my models in open links like Flickr, most of my work that I share is in the subscriber galleries on APUG.


~Stone

Mamiya: 7 II, RZ67 Pro II  /  Canon: 1V, AE-1, 5DmkII /  Kodak: No 1 Pocket Autographic, No 1A Pocket Autographic   |   Sent w/ iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

